# Lustige Fotos aus aller Welt



## SteveJ (20 Jan. 2012)

Witzige Aushänge:



 

 

 



 

 

 


 

 

 

---------------

*Immer schön den Hintern waschen...:* :thumbup:



 

---------------

*Na dann: Guten Appetit...:*





---------------

*Kinderparty-Spass?* 



 

---------------

*Nicht furzen!:* :WOW:



 



---------------

*Man will ja hier keine Vorurteile schüren, oder?:*


----------



## tommie3 (21 Jan. 2012)

Norbert ist ja wohl super!


----------



## Stefan102 (21 Jan. 2012)

Stimmt - Norbert ist fohl kuhl rofl3


----------

